# St Louis Area Wood Source



## Starke27 (Oct 1, 2021)

I am new to the forum and tried searching before asking but did not find much.  I am in the St Louis area and looking for a good source for wood.  I just bought an old country pecos (upgraded from a masterbuilt electric smoker). I bought a bag of pecan splits from academy with my smoker and used the majority of it just burning out and seasoning the smoker.  That was only a couple hours of burning though.  I know something like a brisket or even a pork butt will likely take more than one bag so I would rather buy more at a time.   My preference from the electric smoker wood chips was pecan or a cherry pecan mix but I am open to suggestions if a local wood is easier to find and will still give me great flavor.  All help is appreciated.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 2, 2021)

check out facebook and craigslist for tree cutters in your area. also look for folks selling wood. 
Jim


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 2, 2021)

I live in the large metropolitan area 5 hours up I-55 , and I have no trouble finding wood. I have bought from a firewood distributor. He has hickory, and I'm sure plenty of others. 

A few months ago, my tree guy was here, and I mentioned about smoking brisket or something, and he told me he had wood for smoking, so I bought a half face cord from him for $125. 

So, Duck Duck Go, or Google, firewood in your area. I would think you would find plenty of vendors. Just tell them how big you want your splits, and I am sure they will accommodate. 

On a side note, I'm jealous, as usual, that Academy hasn't made its way up here. This metro area is a black hole for great stores like that.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 2, 2021)

Missouri is one of the largest charcoal producers in the country . Are you using the wood to run the smoker , or just to add smoke ?
I  use  the chigger creek products . Great quality stuff . It comes out of Macon Mo. Sells local , but may be worth a phone call and a ride up there . Ace sells the chunks and chips . St. Louis BBQ has the logs . There's another place I saw featured on PBS that sells only cooking woods .
Here's a link for BBQ store .





						Fuels - Smoking Woods - Page 2 - St. Louis BBQ Store
					






					www.stlbbqstore.com


----------



## Starke27 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for the advice so far.  I found someone on Craigslist that says they have oak splits.  I just have never used oak but I know a lot do.  
I am using the wood to run the smoker. One chimney of charcoal to get it started then burning wood the remainder of the time.  I looked at that at Louis bbq place but $14 for a small amount of splits seems pretty expensive when it seems like it will take more than that bundle to do one cook. That’s why I was looking for more bulk.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 2, 2021)

Starke27 said:


> I looked at that at Louis bbq place but $14 for a small amount of splits seems pretty expensive


That's why I asked . I used to run my offset with my firewood I had stocked . 
Quality firewood in this area will be oak , hickory and cherry . Mostly oak . 
Throw in a couple splits of peach or pecan for flavor .


----------



## Jett (Oct 2, 2021)

Try st. Louis bbq on Watson rd


----------

